# Post Pics of your B14 200sx here



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

Hey I love the 200s just as much as the Sentras. So, lets see everyones 200s here. 

*I dont want the person who removed his picture of his 200sx to think I was serious about Sentras only on there. Im sorry I was just jokin around. I started that thread because I would like to see all the different b14 front ends people have.  *


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

Woot! I'll be the first :cheers: 

mods sitting in my garage waiting fo the spring weather:
-OEM CF hood
-"16 Enkei RS-E's custom painted metallic black with a polished lip
-crystal clear headlights/corners

But here's old pics for now:




























Rice seats have been removed


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

Ehh.. not a big fan of those wheels. But its beautiful. Same color as my SE-L :cheers: 

Does the SE come with that color? Or only the SE-R? Because if so, Im gonna jump on a sale here in ohio.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Okay....here ya go.

























before the crystal clears were the crappy custom halos.


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> Ehh.. not a big fan of those wheels. But its beautiful. Same color as my SE-L :cheers:
> 
> Does the SE come with that color? Or only the SE-R? Because if so, Im gonna jump on a sale here in ohio.


Not a fan fof the motegi or the enkei rims?

Not sure about colors on the different models.


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

last years pics... more changes, new pics soon sorry the 2nd is so big


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

thats not a det!  Just a DE with red cover. I can tell becasue your CAI plumbing.. Hee hee. Nice car still.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> thats not a det!  Just a DE with red cover. I can tell becasue your CAI plumbing.. Hee hee. Nice car still.



































These are just a few...


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

nuskool, i have to say that you have one of the cleanest B14's i have ever seen... :idhitit:


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Here was my 200:


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

i know i need to drop it









i no longer have my home made mesh grill but all my pics of the cf one suck so this is what you get. (and yes the driverside corner light is sticking out i kinda broke the tab on it and havent fixed it yet)


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

b14sleeper said:


> nuskool, i have to say that you have one of the cleanest B14's i have ever seen... :idhitit:


thanks man it is undergoing some serious changes...


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> thanks man it is undergoing some serious changes...


dont change too much!!! your car looks nice as it is


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> These are just a few...


damn, the paint condition is the sex


----------



## GrossGus (Jun 20, 2003)

nothing special (yet), just put in a new clutch cable in (what a difference)...next is the exhaust.

day she rolled in my life:









currently (still magenta and still snowing up here):


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

b14sleeper said:


> nuskool, i have to say that you have one of the cleanest B14's i have ever seen... :idhitit:


there are a few i LOVE on this forum, 
1:radioaktiv
2: the dude with the gold sentra (yea yea) with the slip stream wheels.
3:nuskool's, got to love those deep dish wheels!
a few more i can remember, and its odd...........they all have a stock front bumper :thumbup: KEEP IT CLEAN! :cheers:


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

Nuskool said:


> These are just a few...


Nice ride.. i like the way you installed your gauges, does it have the angle rings in there? :thumbup:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

here's my turd


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

No angle rings yet...


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> No angle rings yet...


no need for fancy, buy some 2in PVC. cut to desired angle, paint, install.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

They are really cheap like 14 for 3 of them on ebay....


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> They are really cheap like 14 for 3 of them on ebay....


...oh....never mind then lol.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*My baby waiting in anticipation!!!!*


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

I do believe this was a "post pics of your b14 200sx" thread.  

Unless you threw a QR25 and gauge into a b14.. move it along. :cheers:


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Thats what it is ^ 

Looking good


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> I do believe this was a "post pics of your b14 200sx" thread.
> 
> Unless you threw a QR25 and gauge into a b14.. move it along. :cheers:


UH....actually....that's EXACTLY what he did. If you've paid attention at all lately, he's putting a QR25 in a 200sx. 

Do a search for his car here and you'll see.

Actually....here...look for yourself: http://nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=81545


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

lol, timbo he knows..........he's being facetious


----------



## sr20jet (Feb 5, 2003)

Not much to look at now, but soon as the weather gets better watch out.

The Dirttty White Car:


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

This is ME


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

OmegaManEX said:


> This is ME


itll look diff when you finish that site hahah :thumbup:


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

yo omegaman, i am definitely a huge fan of your car... its so beautiful and clean.

radioaktiv... i love you "turd", seriously though, also beautiful.

nuskool i love your car as well....

kudos to you guys, your cars stand out without being flashy :thumbup:

btw... yo omega, how much did you drop it???


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

himbo said:


> yo omegaman, i am definitely a huge fan of your car... its so beautiful and clean.
> 
> kudos to you guys, your cars stand out without being flashy :thumbup:
> 
> btw... yo omega, how much did you drop it???


thanks  .. and i think the drop is 2.5in Front 1in rear , lol iono i forgot


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

Nice 200s you guys! Here's mine, Oahu, Hawaii


----------



## KuyaPrax (Oct 3, 2003)

LOVE THAT WING!!!!!!! mind if i ask where you got it?!?! 
:thumbup:


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

i believe thats the stillen????


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

Yeeeeees it is. :thumbup: Looks better on the 200 though.


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

Here are some pics of my 200sx. It's a 1.6 with a few goodies on it and a few more sitting in the garage awaiting installation. Let me know what ya all think.


----------



## esco2k2 (Aug 7, 2003)

^ Hot!! Always been my favorite


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> itll look diff when you finish that site hahah :thumbup:



love that lip tho... damn.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

damn turbo... your car is also stunning

yo greg... your silver 200 is gorgeous to say the least. i also have a silver 200 and i dont really see our color too often


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> Yeeeeees it is. :thumbup: Looks better on the 200 though.


 That's what i thought... I didn't think it was stillen. But damn... it does look much nicer.


----------



## AwaySooner (Jun 19, 2004)

Took a few photos recently.  

Here's mine. 97.


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

What's that above the steering wheel, kind of looks like the greddy spec2 boost controller? Nice ride, I am envious I wish I had a 2.0. Love the seats too. Looks good


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

turbo200 said:


> What's that above the steering wheel, kind of looks like the greddy spec2 boost controller? Nice ride, I am envious I wish I had a 2.0. Love the seats too. Looks good


That should be the Greddy MSS, he probably uses it to control the Cam activitation on his SR20VE. 

Nice rides all..


----------



## AwaySooner (Jun 19, 2004)

Yes, that's Greddy MSS for the cam activation. I used it as a tachometer as well, it's more accurate than the stock.



wes said:


> That should be the Greddy MSS, he probably uses it to control the Cam activitation on his SR20VE.
> 
> Nice rides all..


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

AwaySooner said:


> Yes, that's Greddy MSS for the cam activation. I used it as a tachometer as well, it's more accurate than the stock.


I never thought about a cam activation control modual. How nifty. :thumbup:










I dontknow where you got the material to do that grill, but thats awsome!


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

Sentrixx said:


> That's what i thought... I didn't think it was stillen. But damn... it does look much nicer.


Thanks for the comments! Yeah, its a Stillen wing... took around 2 years to find this wing... Not easy to find anymore


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

wow seeing all these sweet looking 200's got me all nostalgic, heres some pics of my former car 96 200sx se...


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

By the way.... 










Those are G20s arnt they. Looks real NICE! Makes me wanna look for a set.
Is the back also Leather?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> By the way....
> Those are G20s arnt they. Looks real NICE! Makes me wanna look for a set.
> Is the back also Leather?


no, those are the stock bucket seats but with a leather kit.


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> By the way....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1.6 is right they are factory with a leather kit on them.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

these are g20s, and are way more comfy than my stock GLE seats (although i loved the soft cloth feel). the shape and bolsters does a good job keeping your ass in the seat.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

I LOVE this front. This is BY FAR my most favorette of ANY b14 front out there. If I go with a different look eventually. Its gonna be this look. :cheers: :thumbup: :fluffy: :hal: 

Oh, Ive changed my name by the way. lol.


SO, if I go ahead and throw G20 seats in there, Im gonna need to change the rear seating as well. Do you thinkthe REAR G20 seating will snap right in there. Or not? If not, where do I get the leather kit? (GOD that sounds SO ricey!)










And looks to me like youve removed the reflector alltogether. Unless your clear reflector corner peice is just lookin weird. At one point I did remove the orange peice and it looked cool. Just broke the other one so I couldnt finish that project.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

actually, the g20 seats dont just snap in to place, there is some work needed to get them in there. i believe that there was a thread about this topic a couple of months back where one of the NF members got the seats in. there def. some work needed

btw, how do you remove the orange reflector? that would look cool :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ninetynine-SEL is the one with the G20 seats........i still dont think he has them in lol.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

maybe I don't get it...but why is it people blur plates out on the internet? yet you have no problem driving down busy streets for all to see the number...


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

myoung said:


> maybe I don't get it...but why is it people blur plates out on the internet? yet you have no problem driving down busy streets for all to see the number...


I agree, then again my plate is my avatar so.....


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

here's mine...no cracking on the dirty interior


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

is your wheel upside down?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> is your wheel upside down?


Judging by the other pics it's probably just turned...


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

wes said:


> Judging by the other pics it's probably just turned...


i was thinking that too, but you can never be to sure :thumbup:


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

yes, it's just turned


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> i was thinking that too, but you can never be to sure :thumbup:


tru dat... thats what my wheel was like when i slammed my car into the curb last summer doin 35.... i messed up the alignment a little bit :loser:


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

Damn you and your mind games! Why must you shoot a picture and make me think you have a removable hard top. Well, I thought it was for like 1 second. lol.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

sentravis said:


> Damn you and your mind games! Why must you shoot a picture and make me think you have a removable hard top. Well, I thought it was for like 1 second. lol.


.................  .................you gota lay off the herb bro..........


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

sentravis said:


> Damn you and your mind games! Why must you shoot a picture and make me think you have a removable hard top. Well, I thought it was for like 1 second. lol.



Looks like 200 Hide and Seek..

One thousand onnnneeee...One thousand twwwwooooo...One thousand threee.......


----------



## TheAnser (Jan 15, 2005)

*my 96*

Here are a few shots of my teal 96

Right now:

Tein Basics w/ Front Upper Pillowball Mounts
91 Intake Cam
Place Racing WAI

waiting for install:

Moti Rear Upper Mounts
Koni Front Bumpstops


Buying soon:

Topspeed Header
Stromung or VRS Exhuast
Luispeed Clear Headlights 
8000K Hid Kit to go with headlights :thumbup: 

But here she is right now:


































Enjoy :cheers: 

-O-


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

TheAnser said:


>


Now THAT'S the shot of all shots!! That deserves to be in an advertisement for the 200......was it?!


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

Gimp said:


> Now THAT'S the shot of all shots!! That deserves to be in an advertisement for the 200......was it?!


You forgot to black out the license plate in the first one.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

matcapir said:


> You forgot to black out the license plate in the first one.


does it matter?


----------



## TheAnser (Jan 15, 2005)

yeah the first shot was actually one of my later pics when i didn't care anymore :thumbup: The last 3 were all pics when i thought the big bad internet was going to get my car stolen or something so i was all paranoid.

and no that first shot was never an advertisement, but i have been told that before, thanks for all the compliments everyone, 200's rock :cheers: 

-O-


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

1.6pete said:


> does it matter?



to me, nope. But he had them blacked out in the rest of them, so figured that one might have slipped by him. I was just trying to help a brother out.


----------



## NW200sx (Apr 3, 2003)

heres my car... the lighting makes my Timber Frost paint look like olive shit paint.. haha, but damn its almost summer time.. which means everyones gonna have some nice pics


----------



## SSK (Mar 31, 2005)

Here is my 200SX. I bought this car wrecked for a little bit of nothing and brought her back to life. A friend of mine owns a body shop and I asked him to learn me how to do body work...so I bought this 200SX and he let me use his shop on the weekends to work on it. I gained alot of experience and knowledge about rebuilding cars on this 200SX.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

looks pretty nice.. Love the gages there. Was that a hard install? And di you have to take out the dask to do it?


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

hey SSK, he *learned * you how to do bodywork??? hehehehehehe

JK :thumbup: 

your car looks really good man mad props, and good work :thumbup:


----------



## HellFire (Nov 11, 2003)

Heres some:



















More recent:

Cops hasseling me about no plates up front, hehe. Newest mod is power antenna and fogs, ill post later..


----------



## SSK (Mar 31, 2005)

Sentrixx said:


> looks pretty nice.. Love the gages there. Was that a hard install? And di you have to take out the dask to do it?


The actual install of the guages wasn't that hard except for getting pissed when I realized I would have to buy a water temp and oil pressure adapter. I did leave the dash in...but you have to be really careful when you first start to cut into the dash. If you slip you will ruin that whole section of your dash. But once you get through that top layer its easy.


----------



## SSK (Mar 31, 2005)

himbo said:


> hey SSK, he *learned * you how to do bodywork??? hehehehehehe
> 
> JK :thumbup:
> 
> your car looks really good man mad props, and good work :thumbup:


LOL...I can't help it, I type the way I talk...you all know how us boys from Tennessee are. :cheers:


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

SSK said:


> The actual install of the guages wasn't that hard except for getting pissed when I realized I would have to buy a water temp and oil pressure adapter. I did leave the dash in...but you have to be really careful when you first start to cut into the dash. If you slip you will ruin that whole section of your dash. But once you get through that top layer its easy.



Well that's good to know. I have seen that in a few cars and liked the idea. Just for the fact that it looks pretty clean and at the same time has a stock and a custom look to it. How much time would you say it took you to install?


----------



## xNISMOB14x (Nov 5, 2003)

*b14*

[http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...9580&imageID=86627410&Mytoken=20050410183111]

[http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...9580&imageID=86628600&Mytoken=20050410183111]
This is my car... looks like crap next to all yours...


----------



## SteppinRazor (Jan 19, 2005)

Nuskool said:


> These are just a few...


hey..i saw your car and i was wondering where do you get the all amber corner lights from...any info will be appreciated..


----------



## SteppinRazor (Jan 19, 2005)

*can you help me*



Radioaktiv said:


> here's my turd


 hey..i saw your car and i was wondering where do you get the all amber corner lights from...any info will be appreciated..


----------



## SteppinRazor (Jan 19, 2005)

*can you help me*



Nuskool said:


> These are just a few...


hey..i saw your car and i was wondering where do you get the all amber corner lights from...any info will be appreciated..


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

those amber corners were all custom painted with spray paint.


----------



## SteppinRazor (Jan 19, 2005)

LIUSPEED said:


> those amber corners were all custom painted with spray paint.


o..okay...is it a do it yaself..type of thing


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

yup for now


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Radioaktiv said:


> here's my turd



How did you get your fogs yellow? That doesn't look like just the bulb..Did you paint the lights?


----------



## xNISMOB14x (Nov 5, 2003)

This is mine


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

nice red x here


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

Sentrixx said:


> nice red x here


Silly me.... And here I am thinking.. How does one fit into an X to drive it.


----------



## familly200 (Oct 28, 2003)

Some recent pics of my 95 se.
I need to do something with those clear corners soon.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

That's a tough act to follow ^, but I'll post mine anyway. Took this shots just earlier today, before the sun set at a local park (not the best quality, but some good shots in there):


































Still gotta paint that Lucino grille. (Yep, I trashed my stock grille project.. turned out to be too much of a pain in the ass).


----------



## AyrtonSennaD (Jun 10, 2002)

Before the mods









Paint in progress









Second paint job done









First SR20DET now it's Front mount


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I alays loved how you removed the trim on the windows...Looks Hot


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Nuskool said:


> I alays loved how you removed the trim on the windows...Looks Hot


Did you paint the trim or switch to the black 1998 trim?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Nice Job... amazing it's the same car!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

that color is great! nice and deep.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

Can the chrome trim just be pealed off? I used to just either paint my buddys car trim flat black, or like mine Id tape it off with a trim tape you can pick up at stores. But, if that can just be takin off, that would be great. Does anyone know of a thread that talks about it? Im searchin now.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

^ idk but just an FYI, i have been using duplicolors trim paint to restore some on my black trim on my b13 and its a great paint. it has a type of adheasion promotor mixed in with it so it stick and leaves a nice satin finish. so if you choose to paint your chrome i would say use this stuff.


----------



## AyrtonSennaD (Jun 10, 2002)

thanks for the nice comment. The trim are just paint black. The only thing i wanna change is the rims am getting tired of washing them each two days. Didn't found a rim that i like so i don't think am gone change them this year


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

AyrtonSennaD said:


> thanks for the nice comment. The trim are just paint black. The only thing i wanna change is the rims am getting tired of washing them each two days. Didn't found a rim that i like so i don't think am gone change them this year


ROTA's I am obsessed over the Circuit 8's or the Slipstreams. if i were you, i'd go for those in either gunmetal or bronze, they match your color perfectly :thumbup: 

btw your car is awesome!!!


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

AyrtonSennaD said:


> thanks for the nice comment. The trim are just paint black. The only thing i wanna change is the rims am getting tired of washing them each two days. Didn't found a rim that i like so i don't think am gone change them this year


I agree with you change the ricer rims.. YUCK


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

sentravis said:


> I agree with you change the ricer rims.. YUCK


Hey! I resemble that remark!









16x7.5 Kosei K1 Racing rims with 205/50 16 Bridgestone S01 Pole Positions. I traded even up for my stock rims with Kumho ECSTA Supra 712s.

Lew


----------



## AyrtonSennaD (Jun 10, 2002)

i want something simple hyper black or gun metal with a polish lip. So far the only i would go for is this one








but they are hard to found.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Rota grid.

Seth


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

That picture says it all. 

 But anyways, The color of the car rocks. :thumbup:


----------



## snipher (May 2, 2005)

*My b14*

























The last pic is when i had stock now rolling on 17" ikons.


----------



## snipher (May 2, 2005)

Nuskool said:


> These are just a few...:)[/QUOTE]
> Love your head lights where did u get those from are they JDM'S?I want some like that heres my b14 :cheers: .
> [IMG]http://memimage.cardomain.net/member_images/9/web/693000-693999/693044_99_full.jpg


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

^ the head lights? they are the same as yours just black. or are talking about the corners? they are painted.


----------



## snipher (May 2, 2005)

Self Fornicator said:


> ^ the head lights? they are the same as yours just black. or are talking about the corners? they are painted.


 Well he's lights look good if there were painted i didnt notice i thought they were a different kind how can i paint mine like that?


----------



## snipher (May 2, 2005)

AyrtonSennaD said:


> i want something simple hyper black or gun metal with a polish lip. So far the only i would go for is this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I have ikons on mine, were very hard to get in 4 lug .They look silver/gun metal sometimes chrome thinking about powder coating them black.I've seen plenty of heads turn when see these i luv the lip en silver buttons which i think would look better in black and silver lip.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

sethwas said:


> Rota grid.
> 
> Seth


those are tight


----------



## HellFire (Nov 11, 2003)

damn... i need to work on getting rid of my stock 13's lol


----------



## snipher (May 2, 2005)

OmegaManEX said:


> This is ME
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## snipher (May 2, 2005)

familly200 said:


> Some recent pics of my 95 se.
> I need to do something with those clear corners soon.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## familly200 (Oct 28, 2003)

I have the standard Ground-control coilovers and camber plates with B13 front AGX's and B14 rear AGX's. I have the Motivational rear mounts and the Koni bumpstomps. I am totally happy with the ride, it is much better than it was with Sprint 2" drop springs and factory shocks.

Here are some really recent pictures with the SE-R sideskirts I just got.































Here is one pic before the paint job.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

:jawdrop: WOW! I want your car... that thing is teh sex. The only thing I'd change is shave the door locks. Other than that though, simply perfection.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

familly200 said:


> I have the standard Ground-control coilovers and camber plates with B13 front AGX's and B14 rear AGX's. I have the Motivational rear mounts and the Koni bumpstomps. I am totally happy with the ride, it is much better than it was with Sprint 2" drop springs and factory shocks.
> 
> Here are some really recent pictures with the SE-R sideskirts I just got.
> 
> ...


stunning, i will have that same setup soon, thats a 2" drop right? i have to get the f/r sway bars, the GC coilovers, the f/r stb, and the lower control arm brace. then i'll put everything together


----------



## Tim F (Nov 30, 2004)

familly200 said:


> Here is one pic before the paint job.


DAMN!! It's hard to believe that's the same car! Still having a hard time believing it. GREAT JOB!!

How much was the paint job, if you don't mind me asking? They did a damn good job.


----------



## familly200 (Oct 28, 2003)

Thanks guys. Yea it's really the same car. I took pictures all through the paint process. It was interesting to see the progression, if you want to see them, just let me know. I got a bit of a deal on the paint job. I was told that it would be a round $3500 for the paint job (if I wasn't a friend of the painter) and they didn't say what the underhood would add to the job. I pulled the motor and did all the clean up and masking off of the bay, so that saved me some. 

I'm not really sure what the drop on the car is, I had a 2" drop and I replaced it with this stuff and just set it to were I wanted it, and then made sure it was all level. It has a slight rake to it, to try and even out the front wheel gap.

I thought about shaving the doorlocks and even the handles, but I decided against it. It is my everyday driver and I have heard of too many people having issues with shaved handles and stuff. I did get rid of that antenna though.


----------



## JMMotorsports (Jan 25, 2004)

familly200 said:


>


Hope to see this girl up a the BBQ.


----------



## manzel (Jul 5, 2005)

This is my 200sx se-r photos with lucino gss bumpers and japanese engine.

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/818678


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

perdy kewl.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

familly200 said:


> I have the standard Ground-control coilovers and camber plates with B13 front AGX's and B14 rear AGX's. I have the Motivational rear mounts and the Koni bumpstomps. I am totally happy with the ride, it is much better than it was with Sprint 2" drop springs and factory shocks.
> 
> Here are some really recent pictures with the SE-R sideskirts I just got.


Very Nice... :thumbup:


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

<<<Before>>>


















<<<after>>>


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

lift the hood guys.. I wanna see some motor shots..


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Tuning with a R34...lol


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

old pics before polished piping..


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

theres no way in hell you want to see my engine shots :thumbup: 

after i work up the balls to spray my engine with degreaser and water ill show you a pic.......im terrified that im gona short something out though.


----------



## 200sx_guy (Nov 13, 2004)

[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG] 

Here is my work in progress 200sx.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

why is that radiator so chunky?


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

or you can find more at http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

not bad. but the body kit is a little too "wild" for my likeing. im a fan of the rear tails tho!!

p.s. led nozzels are soooooo 2000 :thumbup:


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Konfuzion, you did some nice de-ricing. 










It's not up to date, however


----------



## manzel (Jul 5, 2005)

this is my car 
i guess is orginal, soft and nice.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

pete? said:


> p.s. led nozzels are soooooo 2000 :thumbup:



how'bout no nozzles ,,,


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

myoung said:


> how'bout no nozzles ,,,


I agree 100%


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i wish i were as hard core as you 2 












:thumbup:


manzel said:


> this is my car
> i guess is orginal, soft and nice.


very very nice! save the wheels it looks totaly stock to the un knowing..........well done gets a bigggggg :thumbup:


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

wes said:


> I agree 100%


DUDE!!! When did ya get the slicks?!


----------



## af200sx/se-r (Dec 26, 2004)

Heres mine!!
98' tail conversion








New black housing crystal clears
Go to group buy section if you want a pair for $250 shipped








Old pair of crystal clears








My horrible wheel gap!!








More pics here>>>> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2042387/1


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Gimp said:


> DUDE!!! When did ya get the slicks?!


Stay tuned to an upcoming issue of NPM... Wes is under a gag order...haha


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

myoung said:


> Stay tuned to an upcoming issue of NPM... Wes is under a gag order...haha


EH, I'll just have to drive up north of the border and talk to him then!  The Illinois/Wisc. border, that is!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

myoung said:


> Stay tuned to an upcoming issue of NPM... Wes is under a gag order...haha


ARGGHHHHMMMMFUGHHHHH

I just told you what I ran under a GAG :thumbup: 

I posted a sneak peak in the evil twin thread. The article will be in next month's issue.


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

manzel said:


> this is my car
> i guess is orginal, soft and nice.


I really like that front bumper and where did you get that steering wheel? I'd like to get one


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

I'm liking the VE aspect of the car very much :thumbup:


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

myoung said:


> old pics before polished piping..


Show Off! :thumbup: Mike youve done some nice work to your b14. Its one of my favorets. Not a ga16 fan.... But then again, ive never actually sat in a turbo'ed ga. 

Holy Hell Im loving the b13s(mostly the white one) next to the lucino!!!! I didnt know they had those bumpers for the b13s over there!? Thats awsome looking. 

This 200sx b14 pix thread is turning out a LOT better than the Sentra b14 thread I made. Must be a hell of a lot more 200sx enthusiasts out there than sentras.


----------



## Nismo GA16 (Mar 22, 2005)

Stock Rims with my friends JDM RSX



























AHHH Wheel Gap!


















Custom 2in to a 4 Tip









And my Fogs Re-Wired To my Parking Lights


----------



## manzel (Jul 5, 2005)

IS a nissan sunny gtir and japanese nissan AD wagon steering wheel and the front bumper is from nissan lucino GSS and nissan lucino GG from japan. i bought this used in a junkyard the steering wheel $20 the bumper $85 with halogen.



T200Sx said:


> I really like that front bumper and where did you get that steering wheel? I'd like to get one


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

whew i wish i could get them parts exspecially them fog lights they look soo hot keep it up


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

T200Sx said:


> whew i wish i could get them parts exspecially them fog lights they look soo hot keep it up


are you talking about Nismo GA16 's car ??
Cause those are stock fog lights....and you can get them off ebay...junk yard or dismantler and parts stores online.


----------



## Nismo GA16 (Mar 22, 2005)

Yeah there stock, just re-wired to the parking lights... glad u like it though, now time to get some JDM yellow... lol


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

im having a tough time finding the right h3 yellow bulb. Hella is as close to it right now. I may actually have to spray paint them a transparent yellow. BUT, im waiting to see if im gonna order HID h3 bulbs to go with my HID 9004/7s As far as the car that guy was talking about. Im sure he was talking about the Lucino b14. 

Listen, if ANY of you are in the Ohio area or surrounding areas, there is gonna be a pretty big b-series meet. (B12-15) Im gonna make it annual. Same place everyyear. Im calling it.... 

The B-Team: 
[theme song] 










[/theme song]

July 30th. Dave and Busters. Columbus Ohio. Be there. Or be a Honda.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

try these... they are what I have. They look nice, but not much of a beam on the road. From a distance looks like an IS300. That's pretty much the look I was going for.

http://www.luminicsbulbs.com/jdm_yellow.php


----------



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

Tuning with a R34...lol









That "r34" is a 200 isnt it. Im pretty sure I saw that exact same car come pass thru Dumas about 2 weeks ago while i was cruiseing n my 200. I tried to talk to them but they by the time I saw realized what it was i was like 2 blocks away and i flipped a bitch to go back and talk to them at the gas station but they were already leaving. thats nuts that i see that same car on here lol


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Um, that's definitely a skyline..


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

not a 200 for sure....


----------



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

The one i saw looked ecactly like that from the back...but from the sides u could tell it was a 200.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

meangreen200sx said:


> The one i saw looked ecactly like that from the back...but from the sides u could tell it was a 200.


That's a R34 Skyline GTR ... not a ricer 200 with a wannabe Skyline body kit..


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

myoung said:


> That's a R34 Skyline GTR ... not a ricer 200 with a wannabe Skyline body kit..


Calm down Mike... calm down.. 3 deep breaths. :crazy:


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

haha damn i wanted to read what was said before the editing 

but with that said, i always loved the NPM project 200sx!


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

jlee1469 said:


> haha damn i wanted to read what was said before the editing


haha... the edited version was calm...


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

yeah besides... I consider anyone with more than one tach to be rice.


----------



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

myoung said:


> That's a R34 Skyline GTR ... not a ricer 200 with a wannabe Skyline body kit..


nah man. it wasnt just a skyline body kit it had the full rear conversion, or i could have been mistaken. It may have been an r34, but from the side it resembeled a 200.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

:hal: here's my 200 that I haven't driven in months 










(this picture is kind of old I don't have those rims anymore it's on 18's now)


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

sentravis said:


> yeah besides... I consider anyone with more than one tach to be rice.



im inclined to agree. but if this is a diss on mike, im not with ya


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> im inclined to agree. but if this is a diss on mike, im not with ya











Ya know, Ive dissed Mike so many times, yet I never see him laughing.... Maybe I should just shut up. lol.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Mines alive!!!*









Jarreds and my ride sitting pretty.








My custom Nismo C/F rearbumper diffusor, with 3rd brakelight behind it.








Yes its a 2.5!!!!


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

Holy crap the 250SX lives!! I will need to look for more of the past posts on that machine. Very interesting project, congratulations on being the first such swap!


----------



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

Greg200SE-R said:


> Holy crap the 250SX lives!! I will need to look for more of the past posts on that machine. Very interesting project, congratulations on being the first such swap!


OMG it will be the end of the world for the Ga16 turbo...


----------



## JMMotorsports (Jan 25, 2004)

I thought you reworked the back end of the 2.5 200


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

daymn nice!


----------



## 200SX SE-R (Aug 6, 2005)

95 SE-R


----------



## JMMotorsports (Jan 25, 2004)

Red 200 looks good.

Makes me want to sell my Spec V.


----------



## snipher (May 2, 2005)

200SX SE-R said:


> 95 SE-R


 Sup dude luv the paint Job on the car ,lookin real clean man keep it up .I see u Tx what part am guessing plano.


----------



## snipher (May 2, 2005)

Hate that gap,i should be taking care of it pretty sooon and other things to come later.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

snipher said:


> Hate that gap,i should be taking care of it pretty sooon and other things to come later.


pretty clean. though drop it, and try to remove the red pinstriping. IMO, it would look alot nicer. nice car though.


----------



## snipher (May 2, 2005)

I'm tired of my username said:


> pretty clean. though drop it, and try to remove the red pinstriping. IMO, it would look alot nicer. nice car though.


Kool thanks man,u mean i should remove the sripping completly or just a different color?


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

Just peel the damn pin stripe off. It peels right off! . THEN drop it.. It would look a HELL of a lot nicer. (That and remove the rear decal) :thumbup:


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

I thought I would bring this tread back with a pic of the few Magneta 200's left.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)




----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Looking good mang.. Congrats. Now all we need is some amber corners


----------



## MillerTime1.6 (Feb 2, 2004)

It's yours for $3,800!! 71,670 miles.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

Hey MillerTime1.6, whats that thing above the exhaust manifold ??


----------



## MillerTime1.6 (Feb 2, 2004)

thestunts200sx said:


> Hey MillerTime1.6, whats that thing above the exhaust manifold ??


Cruise control- I get asked that a lot.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

MillerTime1.6 said:


> Cruise control- I get asked that a lot.


Well it kinda just sticks out, thats all......
Clean ride though, I like very much.


----------



## MillerTime1.6 (Feb 2, 2004)

Thanks man, I just sold it today actually. Flying out to Cali to pick up Mike's b13 se-r tomorrow. Can't wait!


----------

